# Intro!



## RochersCoco (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm a newly engaged individual, planning to get married in a years time. I am glad to have found a community full of caring people whom I can respect and learn from. Glad to join.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Congratulations! Make sure that your fiance/spouse is always the number 1 priority in your life.


----------

